# I believe I was fired because of my SA



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

About 3 weeks ago, I got called by my boss to inform me that they no longer needed my professional services as a graphic designer at the company I was working for the past 5 months. Worst of it all is, what he said was the reason made no sense at all to me, as I had tons of work due that week, which they didn't even let me finish. So, I believe the reasons were personal, and by personal I mean he did not like my social awkwardness. I may be wrong, but if something's for sure is it was not due to the reason he stated. And that makes me wonder.. is this gonna be the rest of my life? Getting fired of every job just because I'm a quiet person who doesn't socialize?


----------



## westgreen (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm sure they can't fire you just because of SA. Did you have to do a lot of socialization/ collaboration with others during your employment with that company? Did they tell you why they no longer needed your services? Maybe the company is trying to cut costs and employers, or maybe it was due to job performance (not related to socialization).


----------



## Krauser (Aug 11, 2014)

As far as I know and correct me if I'm wrong, graphic designer is actually one of the best jobs for shy/SA people as it's a very technical job where you're doing what you have to do and that's it.


So yeah, think your boss just didn't like you being who you are. Sadly most bosses are idiots with the sensibility of a rock. If you were doing your job, the only reason he fired you was for not liking you.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

some jobs will get rid of employees for "socialization".. they just tell the employee something different to cover their butts in court.

I've seen it..

Plus, many states are practicing the "At Will" policy. They can terminate an employee "at will" for basically any reason.

I was terminated because i couldn't "fit in" with my coworkers in Rifle, CO. Think about it. Everyone on the crew just graduated from high school. I spent every moment of my 10 hour seeing patients, inventory, working other departments - ANYTHING except sitting there for the remaining hours gossiping, backstabbing, cat fighting, etc.

They would beg me to "sit down and talk" with them. Usually, that meant talking about anyone who just left the* "gossip circle"* that wasn't there to defend themselves. I couldn't.. these females made me want to lose my lunch with their constant cattiness.

There was one guy that sat with them. I asked why he did it? He said, if he didn't, he would more than likely lose his job, and advised that i would sit with them. I couldn't.

Sure enough, one day, i get called into HR. They were "Letting me go" why? Get this: *Because you like to get things done.* The director went on to explain that "we are a more social group, and it seems you just like to come in and work." I'm not kidding.

On the personnel file? it stated* "Not a good fit" for the team.*

To be honest? i'm glad it happened. if sinking down to their level meant keeping my job, i'd rather swallow barb wire.

either way, OP, it's THEIR loss, not yours. Now? it's time for something much better to come your way.


----------



## Krauser (Aug 11, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Sure enough, one day, i get called into HR. They were "Letting me go" why? Get this: *Because you like to get things done.* The director went on to explain that "we are a more social group, and it seems you just like to come in and work." I'm not kidding.


Damn dude, that HR department is literally retarded. You work in a serious manner and don't go on gossips and backstabbing plots and yet you're the one that gets fired?

Jesus, I really hate society.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

and no, OP, this will not be for the *"rest of your life"*.. for gawd sake! :lol :lol

seriously?

There will be a place out there that will not only appreciate your contributions, and hard work, they will appreciate you - for you. It will happen. Don't worry.

It will happen.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Krauser said:


> Damn dude, that HR department is literally retarded. You work in a serious manner and don't go on gossips and backstabbing plots and yet you're the one that gets fired?
> 
> Jesus, I really hate society.


yeah, it hurt at first? I thought something was wrong with me. What it came down to? I didn't want to be like that guy sitting there and playing their game in order to keep a job. He absolutely hated it - but was too chicken sh**t to look for work anywhere else. Most of that crew he went to high school with. *They helped get him the job*.:surprise:

I was seriously hurting? wondering if i'll ever get another job, what about references, etc., and as i was leaving the facility, another hospital interviewed me over the phone and offered me a position/contract 30 mins. later!! :lol


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

westgreen said:


> I'm sure they can't fire you just because of SA. Did you have to do a lot of socialization/ collaboration with others during your employment with that company? Did they tell you why they no longer needed your services? Maybe the company is trying to cut costs and employers, or maybe it was due to job performance (not related to socialization).


I didn't have to interact with anyone other than my co-workers and I did it perfectly well, being quiet never interfered with me doing my job correctly. I know for a fact it wasn't an economical reason either because these people are in the medical industry so they earn a lot. If anything it could have been I always arrived late, however if that is it I still don't consider it a fair enough reason to fire someone.


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

Krauser said:


> As far as I know and correct me if I'm wrong, graphic designer is actually one of the best jobs for shy/SA people as it's a very technical job where you're doing what you have to do and that's it.
> 
> So yeah, think your boss just didn't like you being who you are. Sadly most bosses are idiots with the sensibility of a rock. If you were doing your job, the only reason he fired you was for not liking you.


I'm sure that's why. I still think it's unfair because he even complimented my work several times but lately he was being a douche ignoring me and such, ultimately leading to me being fired which I expected at any given time except when it actually happened because it was when they most needed a graphic designer, I had a lot of work due that week, so unless they already hired someone and I didn't even know, I don't understand why they would do this.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Krauser said:


> As far as I know and correct me if I'm wrong, graphic designer is actually one of the best jobs for shy/SA people as it's a very technical job where you're doing what you have to do and that's it.
> 
> So yeah, think your boss just didn't like you being who you are. Sadly most bosses are idiots with the sensibility of a rock. If you were doing your job, the only reason he fired you was for not liking you.


Depends on where you are. I'm a web developer. It's a very technical job where you are in front of a computer all the time but the company I'm with has constant meetings, presentations, and social events that you can be forced into when you really don't want to. But yeah, usually the technical jobs like graphic design are very good for people with SA.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

GemCity said:


> I'm sure that's why. I still think it's unfair because he even complimented my work several times but lately he was being a douche ignoring me and such, ultimately leading to me being fired which I expected at any given time except when it actually happened because it was when they most needed a graphic designer, I had a lot of work due that week, so unless they already hired someone and I didn't even know, I don't understand why they would do this.


What was the reason they gave you for firing you?


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> and no, OP, this will not be for the *"rest of your life"*.. for gawd sake! :lol :lol
> 
> seriously?
> 
> ...


It's just a little frustrating because I may be quiet but when it comes to my job I give 150% into everything I do, and if they even complimented my work several times, it means I did it well... so it's not fair and not a valid reason to me that just because I never socialize I have to be fired, and have to feel preessured to be someone I'm not so that my potential bosses will like me and not fire me.


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

dj51234 said:


> What was the reason they gave you for firing you?


He said "We no longer need your professional services", which is bs, that was my busiest week.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

GemCity said:


> He said "We no longer need your professional services", which is bs, that was my busiest week.


Wow that's it? That seems shady as ****.


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

dj51234 said:


> Wow that's it? That seems shady as ****.


He wasn't very talkative himself. It only took him like a minute and a half to fire me.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

GemCity said:


> He wasn't very talkative himself. It only took him like a minute and a half to fire me.


Ah, oh well. You'll find new work as a graphic designer pretty quickly. Just keep trying. Ever try out the freelancing design sites just to make a little money to get you by while you are searching?


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

dj51234 said:


> Ah, oh well. You'll find new work as a graphic designer pretty quickly. Just keep trying. Ever try out the freelancing design sites just to make a little money to get you by while you are searching?


Not really.. if you know any I'd greatly appreciate you letting me know


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

westgreen said:


> Maybe the company is trying to cut costs and employers, or maybe it was due to job performance (not related to socialization).





thinkstoomuch101 said:


> and no, OP, this will not be for the *"rest of your life"*.. for gawd sake! :lol :lol
> 
> seriously?
> 
> ...


Agree with both of these. It may not be anything to take personally at all, especially if they didn't give you personal reasons or attempt to work with you about the issue. If it were personal and they wanted /someone/ to keep doing what you were doing, understand the cost of employing someone and getting them going and the risks involved there make any reasonable person want to try to work with you first.

What reasons did they give you for letting you go?

Anyway, I also barely socialize at work and come in and mostly just do my work and go home afterward each day. My boss embarrasses me every year in review with his praise for me anyway, so I guess the whole not socializing very much thing isn't THAT big of a deal, at least not there.



GemCity said:


> He wasn't very talkative himself. It only took him like a minute and a half to fire me.


:-/ That sucks. Probably no really likes delivering that news. I'd be tempted to call and ask what was really going on there. It's really unsettling to just be let go. I would be really wanting answers.


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

senkora said:


> Agree with both of these. It may not be anything to take personally at all, especially if they didn't give you personal reasons or attempt to work with you about the issue. If it were personal and they wanted /someone/ to keep doing what you were doing, understand the cost of employing someone and getting them going and the risks involved there make any reasonable person want to try to work with you first.
> 
> What reasons did they give you for letting you go?
> 
> Anyway, I also barely socialize at work and come in and mostly just do my work and go home afterward each day. My boss embarrasses me every year in review with his praise for me anyway, so I guess the whole not socializing very much thing isn't THAT big of a deal, at least not there.


They said they no longer needed me, but it's contradictory because I was in the middle of a project, which they didn't even ask about or anything and so it was left unfinished; it's like they didn't care they just wanted me gone.


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

senkora said:


> Agree with both of these. It may not be anything to take personally at all, especially if they didn't give you personal reasons or attempt to work with you about the issue. If it were personal and they wanted /someone/ to keep doing what you were doing, understand the cost of employing someone and getting them going and the risks involved there make any reasonable person want to try to work with you first.
> 
> What reasons did they give you for letting you go?
> 
> ...


I really wanted answers but it was too overwhelming at the moment, I didn't expect it, I was just not in the mood to argue or anything so I just accepted it and left. And now it's too late and just not worth it, it won't give me my job back and I guess there must be something better out there, it's just annoying having to start over.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

GemCity said:


> Not really.. if you know any I'd greatly appreciate you letting me know


Yeah, I'll send you a message later.


----------

